# How often do I bathe a shihpoo puppy?



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm bringing home our 8 week old shih-tpoo next Friday and I'm wondering what the bathing schedule should be like? Except for going potty and going for a walk, he's going to be inside the house for the most part although when the weather gets better, he'll go outside to play for a bit.

I'm thinking of giving him a bath as soon as we get him home as I don't believe his breeder will have given him one.

Is there a routine bathing schedule for shih-poo puppies? Should it be every 3-4 weeks whether he needs it or not or should it only be on an as-needed basis? If it's the latter, how do I know when that will be? When he starts to smell?

I've heard good things about Earthbath puppy shampoo. Do you have any other recommendations?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Really it's however long until you want to give him another bath. Don't believe the load of balony that bathing too often dries out the skin. It won't. Not if you use a good shampoo and are sure to rinse it out. I like the Eqyss products and Buddy Wash products. Both are Soap and Chemical free and smell wonderful for a long time. Whatever you choose to use.. RINSE RINSE RINSE. Most people do not rinse thoroughly enough, leaving soap residue on the skin to dry out the skin and coat and make for one itchy pup. 

My girls are bathed once a week, every Wednesday with Eqyss products diluted 8:1 with water. I like clean dogs.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

thank you! I'm going to check to see if my local PetSmart and PetCo carry these.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

Another question ... I have never bathed a dog, let alone a puppy before!

How do I wash his face without getting shampoo all in his eyes? From what I understand, I have to wipe his face often because his tears will stain his face so I'll be using a warm washcloth probably daily on him, maybe in the morning.

But in a bath, how am I supposed to actually wash his face without hurting his eyes or getting it all in his nose and/or mouth?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

you can get tear free stuff. just scrub it on the face, and wash it off.
Id dilute all shampoo with water.

Plus puppy will need a good grooming from a groomer every 4-8 weeks.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

You can get tearless shampoo for their faces. Just make sure you don't get water in their ears. I don't like to bath puppies too often as it really stresses them and should not be needed very often if they aren't going out and getting dirty.

Make sure you brush them out good before bathing them or it just makes any matts they have get tighter especially if they have the curly Poodle coat.


----------



## momtoharley (Jan 2, 2010)

To get our pup used to a bath I had my boys give him small bites of hot dog during the bath...by his 4th bath he is a pro. He stays in the sink (which is really getting too small for him) and sits still while I dry him with the hair dryer.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Both breeds that your dog is a mix of tend to get matted hair so, make sure you read up on grooming. How you comb the dog out can be crucial. Both my sisters-in-law have dogs (one a mini poodle, the other a cockapoo) who hate being combed out and they get matted. The matts make the cockapoo cranky and they have to get him shaved at the groomers. Start from an early age having your pup being used to being thoroughly combed out and you will save yourself a lot of grief.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

I've already bought the slicker brush and comb and we are prepared to brush him daily so hopefully, we'll be able to stay on top of the matting issue. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

BlueDaisy said:


> I've already bought the slicker brush and comb and we are prepared to brush him daily so hopefully, we'll be able to stay on top of the matting issue.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Be sure to mist his fur with water or a dematting spray before you brush him. Brushing without will cause lots of static which will damage the hair and can actually make matting happen faster.


----------



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

OK - I'll be adding one more thing onto my shopping list today! Thanks!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Great advice. I know this wasn't your question, but you mentioned he'd only be going out for potty time and for walks. If your pup is only 8 weeks old I would be very wary of walking....until he's had his vaccinations. It's so easy for them to contract illnesses!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyllobernese said:


> You can get tearless shampoo for their faces. Just make sure you don't get water in their ears. I don't like to bath puppies too often as it really stresses them and should not be needed very often if they aren't going out and getting dirty.


I'm the opposite  My puppies spend quite a bit of time in the bathtub (not always getting a bath). I will sometimes put them in the tub and wipe their faces, or rinse off their muddy feet. Done correctly and often enough, a bath shouldn't stress a puppy, and I don't want adult dogs freaking out every time I mention the word "bath". The same goes for being on the grooming table (or vet table), being held, being held on their backs (like a baby), having their feet/ears/mouth handled.


----------



## Darla Giselle (Feb 19, 2010)

BlueDaisy said:


> I've already bought the slicker brush and comb and we are prepared to brush him daily so hopefully, we'll be able to stay on top of the matting issue.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Slicker brushes can hurt the skin(try brushing it on your OWN arm and see if its comfortable), I wouldn't use it as a regular everyday brush. I think that brush is made more for double coated breeds, but I'm no expert. This is a good brush for coated breeds though: http://www.dog-bow.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=36_39&products_id=104

Keep in mind, even tearless shampoos can burn the eyes a little, I've had it happen to myself before on accident! LOL Just be careful around the eyes.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> You can get tearless shampoo for their faces. Just make sure you don't get water in their ears. I don't like to bath puppies too often as it really stresses them and should not be needed very often if they aren't going out and getting dirty.
> 
> Make sure you brush them out good before bathing them or it just makes any matts they have get tighter especially if they have the curly Poodle coat.


I agree with LazyGRanch on this. Puppies need to be groomed/bathed regularly when they are young so they get used to it. Most breeder of poodles and like breeds start grooming around 4 weks old (nail trimming, brushing, standing on a table, etc) just to prepare them for a life of constant grooming. Also, brushing dirty matted hair will damage the hair. unless the hair is completely pelted (and i mean to the point that you see in neglected dogs), bathing before brushing is always better. always use a good conditioner, and a misting spray, and brush while blow drying the dog. this will loosen the matts, pull them further away from the skin, and make them brush out with ease. 



> Slicker brushes can hurt the skin(try brushing it on your OWN arm and see if its comfortable), I wouldn't use it as a regular everyday brush. I think that brush is made more for double coated breeds, but I'm no expert. This is a good brush for coated breeds though: http://www.dog-bow.com/catalog/produ...roducts_id=104
> 
> Keep in mind, even tearless shampoos can burn the eyes a little, I've had it happen to myself before on accident! LOL Just be careful around the eyes.


I see people say this all the time regarding slicker brushes. If you are using the brush correctly, it shouldn't even touch the dog's skin. I agree it should probably not be a regular brush though. if you are really planning on brushing as often as you say you are, then your dog should have a relatively healthy coat with no matts. combing with a good greyhound comb, and brushing through with a pin brush will cause less damage to the coat. 

After you are done rinsing the head, run the water slowly with cold water. hold the dogs eye open and rinse them out. i always do this, b/c it is very easy to get shampoo in the eyes, even if you are trying really hard not to (like when the dog shakes and flings shampoo everywhere)


----------



## BlueDaisy (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought the slicker brush specifically because the PetSmart employee recommended it for daily use on a shih-poo - ugh, it's so frustrating to be told one thing only to find out that it's not recommended.

I did buy Naturally Green Tropiclean Puppy Hypo-Allergenic shampoo (tearless, soap free, with oatmeal and vitamin E) ... no lie, I spent 25 minutes standing in front of the shampoo aisle at PetCo, reading labels and trying to determine the best choice. I hope this is a good shampoo? The ingredients are water, organic blend of leaf extract, oatmeal and mild coconut cleanser, vitamin E.

But I didn't buy conditioner or dematting spray - are those absolute must-haves?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Slicker brush is a great brush to use. it works by breaking down any matting that is there, or starting. pin brushs dont do much of that. id stick with the slicker brush. its one of the only brushes I use. used correctly, you will not harm the skin at all. just dont brush to hard,


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Tankstar said:


> Slicker brush is a great brush to use. it works by breaking down any matting that is there, or starting. pin brushs dont do much of that. id stick with the slicker brush. its one of the only brushes I use. used correctly, you will not harm the skin at all. just dont brush to hard,


Same. I use my slicker more than any other brush. It takes out the little tangles in the hair and makes it a lot easier for the comb to go through after. It's also my favorite brush for fluff drying  My girls have never been harmed by their slicker, and they LOVE having me brush it on their tummies.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Binkalette said:


> Same. I use my slicker more than any other brush. It takes out the little tangles in the hair and makes it a lot easier for the comb to go through after. It's also my favorite brush for fluff drying  My girls have never been harmed by their slicker, and they LOVE having me brush it on their tummies.


My cat needs a tummy brushing every morning. even though she is short haird. she just loves the slicker brush "petting" her. she actually DEMANDS it every day, She meows and cries until I give in. its our morning routine


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> Slicker brush is a great brush to use. it works by breaking down any matting that is there, or starting. pin brushs dont do much of that. id stick with the slicker brush. its one of the only brushes I use. used correctly, you will not harm the skin at all. just dont brush to hard,


I use pin brushes on the papillons one a daily/every other day basis. If I find a tangle or a mat, I bust it up with a slicker and then comb it out. Used properly a slicker brush should NOT hurt the skin of your dog. There are several slicker variations, some are pretty stiff-bristled for thick, dense, curly coats and there are softer slickers for puppies.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

BlueDaisy said:


> I bought the slicker brush specifically because the PetSmart employee recommended it for daily use on a shih-poo - ugh, it's so frustrating to be told one thing only to find out that it's not recommended.
> 
> I did buy Naturally Green Tropiclean Puppy Hypo-Allergenic shampoo (tearless, soap free, with oatmeal and vitamin E) ... no lie, I spent 25 minutes standing in front of the shampoo aisle at PetCo, reading labels and trying to determine the best choice. I hope this is a good shampoo? The ingredients are water, organic blend of leaf extract, oatmeal and mild coconut cleanser, vitamin E.
> 
> But I didn't buy conditioner or dematting spray - are those absolute must-haves?


I've used tropiclean in my shop before, I like their products. I don't usually use conditioner and rarely use de-matting spray. The only spray I really use is Miracle Groom and/or Laser Sheen (aka Show Sheen), both are horse products. Used them for years and love them


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> I bought the slicker brush specifically because the PetSmart employee recommended it for daily use on a shih-poo - ugh, it's so frustrating to be told one thing only to find out that it's not recommended.


First, only one person really said NOT to use the slicker ( and that person is not a groomer). regular old petsomethng employees dont know anything about grooming, and a slicker is the most commonly used brush, so it makes sense for them to recommend it (even though its not the best option). i didnt mean it to sound like you should never use one, or own one, and im sure the one you have will come in handy. I just meant that if you are planning on doing as much brushing as you claim, that a slicker may be too much to use everday. like LazyGranch said, a pin brush is better for this type of coat if it is matt free and being brushed/maintained everyday. for any dog, a comb is the most surefire way to find matts. a slicker is great for getting out some matts and undercoat. I just dont think its good to use every single day for a single coated dog if you are brushing everday and keeping the dog matt free. Pin brushes actually do a great job of dematting on single coated breeds, dpending on the severity of the matt. i used to work for a poodle breeder, who didnt even own slickers for her own dogs, only pin brushes and combs(and she brushed them everyday, they went to a professional every 2 weeks). 



> did buy Naturally Green Tropiclean Puppy Hypo-Allergenic shampoo (tearless, soap free, with oatmeal and vitamin E) ... no lie, I spent 25 minutes standing in front of the shampoo aisle at PetCo, reading labels and trying to determine the best choice. I hope this is a good shampoo? The ingredients are water, organic blend of leaf extract, oatmeal and mild coconut cleanser, vitamin E.
> 
> But I didn't buy conditioner or dematting spray - are those absolute must-haves?


Tropiclean is ok stuff, not the best, but not bad either. There are other brands i like better. But it is probably one of the better shampoos you can get at pet-something. I order all my shampoos/cond. online. 

The conditioner is a must, especially if you are planning on bathing frequently. If the dog does have matts, it is always better to have conditioned the dog first, it breaks up the matts and makes them bursh out easily. The mist, not so much. I agree with LazyGrach, if you do get a misting spray, Show Sheen is the best (and you only have to use a little), and can purchased at tack stores, or a petsmart with a horse section.


----------

